# Need help on bidding 2 properties



## Racer28s (Jul 28, 2008)

Need pricing for a parking lot size with 134,300 square feet
Plow pricing and salt pricing

The other is 95,164 square feet, need plow pricing and salt pricing

sidewalks are 8,800 sq feet and 4,289 sq feet

Thanks for the help


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

curbs, straight pushes, space to stack snow?? Little more info, also seasonal price, all inclusive price, per push price, per inch price


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Racer28s;1116793 said:


> Need pricing for a parking lot size with 134,300 square feet
> Plow pricing and salt pricing
> 
> The other is 95,164 square feet, need plow pricing and salt pricing
> ...


About $2000.00 a push should cover it.


----------



## Racer28s (Jul 28, 2008)

PLOWTRUCK;1116828 said:


> curbs, straight pushes, space to stack snow?? Little more info, also seasonal price, all inclusive price, per push price, per inch price


Nice plowing, mostly straight clean pushes, plenty of room for snow. How do you bill for sidewalks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Why dont you send me the scope of service and address. I will then write up a proposal and submit it, once I get the job sub it out to you because I live in Cleveland and wont be able to take care of it. and still make a little coin off the property.


----------



## Racer28s (Jul 28, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1117069 said:


> Why dont you send me the scope of service and address. I will then write up a proposal and submit it, once I get the job sub it out to you because I live in Cleveland and wont be able to take care of it. and still make a little coin off the property.


Why do people on here have to be such ass***** anymore, this forum used to be very helpful, and full of information, now you can never get any reliable info. By the way your 2 snowblower fleet couldnt handle what I got going on down here MR MISTAKE BY THE LAKE. also, your girl looks hot, why don't you send her on down here.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You come on here wanting *PRICING* for your sites, and you slam Burkart with low class insults because he doesn't do your work for you!



Racer28s;1117168 said:


> Why do people on here have to be such ass***** anymore, this forum used to be very helpful, and full of information, now you can never get any reliable info. By the way your 2 snowblower fleet couldnt handle what I got going on down here MR MISTAKE BY THE LAKE. also, your girl looks hot, why don't you send her on down here.


You must not have been paying attention *at all* for the last 2.5 years if you don't know how to price a 2 & 3 acre property.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Racer28s;1117168 said:


> Why do people on here have to be such ass***** anymore, this forum used to be very helpful, and full of information, now you can never get any reliable info. By the way your 2 snowblower fleet couldnt handle what I got going on down here MR MISTAKE BY THE LAKE. also, your girl looks hot, why don't you send her on down here.


You are right that my 2 snow blower operation could not handle much of anything right now, but since I just sold my two Meyer straight blades this past week and I will be taking delivery of my new Fisher XLS and 8.5 SS EXV (backup unit) tomorrow I am not to worried of taking care of my accounts this upcoming season. I am not a huge company but I have great clients and I do well for myself. Just take a look at my Hot Fiance...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

exactly, if you're bidding lots that size and come on here asking for salt prices, plow prices, how to bill sidewalks then slam an active member how do you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## lmenterprises (Oct 29, 2010)

Racer28s;1117168 said:


> Why do people on here have to be such ass***** anymore, this forum used to be very helpful, and full of information, now you can never get any reliable info. By the way your 2 snowblower fleet couldnt handle what I got going on down here MR MISTAKE BY THE LAKE. also, your girl looks hot, why don't you send her on down here.


wow, it's getting warm in here


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mission Statement: "WORKING TOGETHER TO MEET OR EXCEED OUR CUSTOMERS EXPECTATIONS"

holy cow cant we get along? lol


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

you guys are funny!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1117229 said:


> Just take a look at my Hot Fiance...


She is pretty hot...... I've got some more pics of her if you like to see them.......


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mick76;1120612 said:


> She is pretty hot...... I've got some more pics of her if you like to see them.......


haha


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

question - i know we all shoudl help each other out

but do you really think its wise for anyone on ehere to discuss pricing? i got news its a small world, your and my compeditors are always watching. think abotu it like this, almost every larger company, that is doing anything over say 2 acres, is bidding based on either time or Sq foot. once they figure out what you charge per sq foot, becasue you or someone posted it on here, then all they have to do is follow you lot to lot, and measure it on google.

i know better than 50% of ALL the business around here, who is doing what, i dont know all their numbers yet, but everytime i loose a bid or win a bid, i am starting to track the info.

also note- if you cant price yoru own 2.5 acre parking lot, yoru better offf working for someone else.

what do you think you should be charging per hour X how many hours you think it should take you = your price


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I better find my chair  I love a good butt kicking!!


----------

